# How best to leave electrical for wafers before ceilings are boarded over?



## Anonynoise (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm having my ceilings boarded over with new drywall, and the electrical is being upgraded before that. The ceilings will be lit with wafers so no fixture boxes need to be installed. Any advice on how best to leave the wiring so it doesn't get damaged but the boarders know where to make the holes? 
Thanks.


----------

